# Business Major Questions



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Today at the last minute after I nearly canceled every college acceptance my father told me he will not let me work at any of his businesses without a degree. I really did not want to go to college because I know for a fact once again I'm gonna be the loser, loner guy along with many others who were just like me in high school. The kids are gonna laugh when they hear my full name and the professor won't know how to pronounce it, many people will tell me go tell the professor before class but I won't do that because of my anxiety. 
I'm gonna earn a degree in business and go through years of presentations and public speaking so my dad can allow me to work. I have not payed attention in math this entire year and have no idea how to do anything in math and now here comes college, I have to pay attention to EVERYTHING. 
I wanted to ask how much homework should I expect?
How much should I expect to study every day?
How outgoing are the people around you? I'm no where near outgoing, I'm the product of years of pot smoking, I have a very monotone voice.
I suck at math so finance is completely out of the question for me. I was wondering about business management and just general business.
I wanna know what I can take that wouldn't require a lot of public speaking or presentations and working with people. I have to get a business degree because my father wants me to take over his businesses one day so I figured it would be smarter for me to at least get a business degree.

I really don't want to go and was not considering going ever, but all of a sudden he changed his mind saying I'll make him look really bad if I don't go to college. Now I have to convince my doctor to prescribe me benzos and possibly develop an addiction. 
I wish I could not go but I have no other choice. I've been on this site for 4 years and I haven't improved one bit, I guarantee you I won't improve by going to college. My doctor claims he lost all his anxiety after going to college.
I really don't wanna go, I have to take a public speaking class which I will definitely fail with my monotone voice.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

So...you get to inherit a legacy and you only need to get an undergraduate business degree?

Excuse me while I withhold any empathy for you.

But seriously...blaze your own friggin trail if you don't wantbyour silver platter, but don't expect to sponge off your family. 

Sorry for the tough love, but nut up no matter the path.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> So...you get to inherit a legacy and you only need to get an undergraduate business degree?
> 
> Excuse me while I withhold any empathy for you.
> 
> ...


I inherit by working up the ladders. I still have to work like any other employee. My dad favors many employees over me right now. You don't know my dad, he fired his own uncle. I'm complaining that once I graduate after all that, I have to start working in something that's not even PART of my degree. I have to work my way up in something completely different right after I've earned my degree. 
I'm horrible grade wise and then if you combine anxiety with that I can't do anything. I got an 1100 on my SAT because I felt nervous around the people I was around, I knew the answer to so many things but I just couldn't focus on the questions because I was so anxious of everyone around me. 
It's not easy for me to get good grades no matter how much I study I can't sit in an environment of people. I don't mind working in an environment of people because the work keeps me busy and at my father's businesses it's mostly men working, I mostly get anxious around attractive girls.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Well, your biggest hurdle will be embracing the positive. Your post is a run on self abuse saga. What are you good at?


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Why don't you just look at the syllabus of the classes at your university?

I don't know why you're freaking out about math because finance and accounting math is a lot different than the calculus you learn in high school.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Jump in and have a go . Also you need maths for every single job out of every thing maths is the most important thing . 
Do it for your self as your at a cross road of hard life or good life and if you pull your head out now and do some hard work and study means a easy future opposed to sit around and smoke a **** load of good buds now and have crap jobs and a hard life . I know I'd listen to your father as in 5 to 10 years time you'll be laughing your *** off .


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I didn't take business for my undergrad degree, but I did get my MBA. I can tell you a bit about my experience:

Business school is more about networking than anything. (Which, unfortunately, I was not good at in school.) You'll get busywork assignments in classes like accounting, but most other courses are focused on term projects and certain special assignments. The other part is heavily about self-study where you're expected to read materials and stay on schedule on your own, so you can come prepared to discuss in each class.

A monotonous voice is hardly a factor for presentations as such as long as you know what you're talking about. It may not lead you to a career as a public speaker or anything, but as long as you get passing grades it should be fine. (Oddly enough, I aced most presentations since I knew I could prepare notes and such. If it was an impromptu speech, I often stumbled.)

Nonetheless, finishing my MBA is probably my best achievement in regards to SA and life in general. Especially given that you're expected to be social and outgoing in business school, I went through a lot of failures and challenges (and still do, at times). I didn't want to do it either, but I'm glad my parents forced me to enroll back then. My SA would be much worse right now if I didn't get my MBA.

With that said, I'll just say that you absolutely *cannot* take this opportunity for granted. I don't want to know how much worse my life could have been, how much more crippling my anxiety, if I didn't go to business school.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

s2panda said:


> Why don't you just look at the syllabus of the classes at your university?
> 
> I don't know why you're freaking out about math because finance and accounting math is a lot different than the calculus you learn in high school.


I looked at the syllabus of the school I plan to attend and the first semester consists of public speaking 101. The first semester is when I would be the most nervous because I'm starting college for the first time and know nothing so I just find that torturous. 


Grog said:


> Jump in and have a go . Also you need maths for every single job out of every thing maths is the most important thing .
> Do it for your self as your at a cross road of hard life or good life and if you pull your head out now and do some hard work and study means a easy future opposed to sit around and smoke a **** load of good buds now and have crap jobs and a hard life . I know I'd listen to your father as in 5 to 10 years time you'll be laughing your *** off .


I know you need math for all jobs and that would be adding and subtracting and divison and multiplication. Everybody has a cell phone, I'm complaining of the complex maths like factoring polynomials. I'll never have to factor a polynomial at work ever.


Jammer25 said:


> I didn't take business for my undergrad degree, but I did get my MBA. I can tell you a bit about my experience:
> 
> Business school is more about networking than anything. (Which, unfortunately, I was not good at in school.) You'll get busywork assignments in classes like accounting, but most other courses are focused on term projects and certain special assignments. The other part is heavily about self-study where you're expected to read materials and stay on schedule on your own, so you can come prepared to discuss in each class.
> 
> ...


I know that's what I'm afraid of is all of the networking, statistics have even shown the most popular kids have a 17% chance of a higher raise than the others. I don't know how to network and just the idea of me being in school for another 4 years drives me insane. I'm exhausted just from the idea, these two days I have done nothing but sit around out of exhaustion. 
It's nice there's not much homework but I'm a huge procrastinator when it comes to reading because I always tell myself it's not necessary.
And I have a monotone voice and ontop of that I forgot to mention I pronounce a lot of things incorrectly even though I was born here my mom mostly taught me to speak and she's from another country and my dad was always on business trips so I never perfected my pronunciations but I can write like any english speaking person; just not talk like one. I come off as autistic sounding, I hate it and it's one of the reasons I avoid speaking altogether. Everyone always makes fun of it, I can't stand it. 
I am really pushing myself though because I want to say I have a degree and rub it into people's faces when they make fun of my voice and tell me I sound "retarded".


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

KyleInSTL said:


> Well, your biggest hurdle will be embracing the positive. Your post is a run on self abuse saga. What are you good at?


I'm very good in history, I've never had lower than a 95 average, and criminal justice, I took that class and completed it with a 98 average. Math is out of the question, I would hate to be stuck with a job that involved lots of math.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

There is no calculus in business. Maybe if you're specializing in economics I guess you may have some calculus?

The math you're going to be taking is stats and I think most people find stats to be much more challenging than calculus.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

s2panda said:


> There is no calculus in business. Maybe if you're specializing in economics I guess you may have some calculus?
> 
> The math you're going to be taking is stats and I think most people find stats to be much more challenging than calculus.


Damn, I really can't win unless I do a criminal justice major which would probably be useless for me.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> It's nice there's not much homework but I'm a huge procrastinator when it comes to reading because I always tell myself it's not necessary.
> And I have a monotone voice and ontop of that I forgot to mention I pronounce a lot of things incorrectly even though I was born here my mom mostly taught me to speak and she's from another country and my dad was always on business trips so I never perfected my pronunciations but I can write like any english speaking person; just not talk like one. I come off as autistic sounding, I hate it and it's one of the reasons I avoid speaking altogether. Everyone always makes fun of it, I can't stand it.
> I am really pushing myself though because I want to say I have a degree and rub it into people's faces when they make fun of my voice and tell me I sound "retarded".


I hear you. I still do struggle at times with events that are purely about networking, but I'm usually fine with business meetings and such.

Some of my professors did count points for participation during class, but it was a minimal percentage of the grade. Staying on top of the reading was really more so you weren't loaded with material to cram, as professors hardly ever took time to review much material in depth before exams.

I also went to a business school that had a good number of international students with accents and/or English as a second language. It wasn't really an issue for most people, it was more about the content of your presentations and such that mattered.

Math was the heaviest in accounting, finance, economics and logistics/operations-related courses. Certain marketing courses had some, but it was more oriented to analytics than straight up math. I'm definitely a numbers guy though, so I enjoyed those classes more than others I took. There were a ton of concentrations to choose from though, and I imagine it differs between schools. (I chose finance, though I liked operations as well.)

It's good that you realize the importance of it, and that you're trying. I had to tell myself to keep going many times when I was in school. The fear of failure for myself and for loved ones can be a powerful, positive motivator in the end.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> Today at the last minute after I nearly canceled every college acceptance my father told me he will not let me work at any of his businesses without a degree. I really did not want to go to college because I know for a fact once again I'm gonna be the loser, loner guy along with many others who were just like me in high school. The kids are gonna laugh when they hear my full name and the professor won't know how to pronounce it, many people will tell me go tell the professor before class but I won't do that because of my anxiety.
> I'm gonna earn a degree in business and go through years of presentations and public speaking so my dad can allow me to work. I have not payed attention in math this entire year and have no idea how to do anything in math and now here comes college, I have to pay attention to EVERYTHING.
> I wanted to ask how much homework should I expect?
> How much should I expect to study every day?
> ...


Err don't worry. College is the best time ever. You will meet people, with many weird ones as well. Your SA will be the least of anyones concerns. The atmosphere is way more liberal than high school, and you will meet tons of awesome girls.

Just do it. Your dad's business will be there and if you struggle and cannot pass after two years or feel similarly, you can quit and go back. But just give it a couple of years, you won't regret it.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Jammer25 said:


> I hear you. I still do struggle at times with events that are purely about networking, but I'm usually fine with business meetings and such.
> 
> Some of my professors did count points for participation during class, but it was a minimal percentage of the grade. Staying on top of the reading was really more so you weren't loaded with material to cram, as professors hardly ever took time to review much material in depth before exams.
> 
> ...


Plus everything this guy said. I did business in grad school and am now taking it as a career. I absolutely love the field, both in practice and academically.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Business school grad here.

I hate my life.

*I wanted to ask how much homework should I expect? * Depends on the class but the majority of them place a higher % on exams. Nothing too unbearable. Only had max 2 classes with an inordinate amount of useless homework assignments which really just taught me team dynamics in the end. Most of the teachers don't even check your HW assignments like how they do in grade school because the purpose of the assignments are for you to prep for tests, they don't care how much effort you're putting in, they get paid either way.

*How much should I expect to study every day?* That's your call and how easy it is for you to comprehend new concepts. For some classes, I could easily wing it and study the week before a test without actually even picking up the book the whole semester (Marketing being one). Others, I dedicated a good chunk of each day to meeting with friends or a tutor because of the rigorous coursework that you had to keep up with (Quant Business Analysis being one) so that I didn't fall behind.

*How outgoing are the people around you?* Meh, you have your diverse array of students, introverted, extroverted. It wasn't like being surrounded by Communications majors who could chat up a storm.

The public speaking requirement is pretty much standard for every undergrad curriculum. It will be a breeze but it all depends on which class you have and your class size. I researched my prof on ratemyprofessor.com and picked the earliest class where there was only 15 people (because which freshman wants to come in at 7 AM for public speaking) who were half hung over anyways so it was nice.

Sigh, if only business wasn't so gut wrenchingly boring.

BTW, just realized that we've talked about this before.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Hah, business majors.

Worthless degree imo.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Hah, business majors.
> 
> Worthless degree imo.


What did you major in?

18th Century Literature? Lmfao. The only point of going to business school is to make loads of money afterwards.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> What did you major in?
> 
> 18th Century Literature? Lmfao. The only point of going to business school is to make loads of money afterwards.


Computer science and mathematics. When I run my own company, which I will, the only people who will be in management positions are people with STEM degrees.

He needs education in something that's useful.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

/Guess you missed the part where he said he's steering clear of anything which involves heavy math usage.

Computer science, another gut wrenchingly boring degree.

Only difference is people in India and Vietnam can do your job 5x better at an 1/8th of your salary :lol


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> Hah, business majors.
> 
> Worthless degree imo.


General business degrees can be, sure, but as I mentioned you can specialize in areas like accounting and finance in business too.

There are also "worthless" STEM degrees, just as with any other overarching fields.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> /Guess you missed the part where he said he's steering clear of anything which involves heavy math usage.
> 
> Computer science, another gut wrenchingly boring degree.


You're kidding.



> Only difference is people in India and Vietnam can do your job 5x better at an 1/8th of your salary :lol


Oh god you actually believe that? I guess you're fitting into the management trope quite well. You can't outsource coding work. It's not like being paid to do some task on an assembly line.

So when your code is so riddled with bugs that it's falling apart and doesn't do what you want it to or worse, ends up killing people, you'll have to come running back to coders who actually know what they're doing.

I have a better idea, let's use H1B visas for management.



Jammer25 said:


> General business degrees can be, sure, but as I mentioned you can specialize in areas like accounting and finance in business too.
> 
> There are also "worthless" STEM degrees, just as with any other overarching fields.


They're not worthless because they have largely practical applications. Even theoretical mathematicians have to use creative thinking to solve problems.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> They're not worthless because they have largely practical applications. Even theoretical mathematicians have to use creative thinking to solve problems.


There are a ton of misconceptions about STEM degrees and STEM-related employment, at least in the US. Studies show that significantly less than half of American students who graduate with a Bachelor's or higher in STEM get hired into a STEM-related job. The same is true for immigrants with STEM degrees - about the same percentage get hired into a STEM job when they come to the US.

Supply is kept high by politics. Immigration by and amnesty for foreigners with STEM degrees is encouraged to hold down wages and maintain corporate bargaining power. (Democrats like that immigrants with STEM majors tend to be more liberal, and Republicans will listen to their backers in the Valley.) What results is a significant number of American STEM graduates who are either unemployed or employed in non-STEM fields.

The real degrees and skills that are in demand right now are in energy/oil and industrial-related fields. Inherently, there is much less of a threat for foreign competition in those fields.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

"You can't outsource coding work"

Me thinks you've never even had a job before. The majority of legit revenue earning companies even sponsor those work visas here in the US, paying for foreign developers' citizenships. 

That is how easy it is to hire cheaper work. Business majors and computer science majors are not all too different. We work very closely together and as a business major and someone who has worked with outsourcing, foreign workers are VERY capable if not moreso than what we have here.

See the thing about it is when you're making $10/day in the Philippines to feed a family of 5, you kind of need to not disappoint.

Coders are a dime a dozen.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Also sacrieur, I guess the concept of a "team manager" is new to you.

"Quality control," "cost efficiency," "User experience"

Any of these sound familiar ? :lol

You've got your US based team lead at $70k a pop to oversee the rest of the team. You nickle and dime the rest. 

Apple anyone?

They base their concept design and project leads in the US but they outsource all that petty development work to China.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> "You can't outsource coding work"
> 
> Me thinks you've never even had a job before. The majority of legit revenue earning companies even sponsor those work visas here in the US, paying for foreign developers' citizenships.


Yes, they're called H1B visas and are basically a bull**** attempt to drive down labor costs. The government needs to stop issuing them so liberally.



> That is how easy it is to hire cheaper work. Business majors and computer science majors are not all too different. We work very closely together and as a business major and someone who has worked with outsourcing, foreign workers are VERY capable if not moreso than what we have here.
> 
> See the thing about it is when you're making $10/day in the Philippines to feed a family of 5, you kind of need to not disappoint.
> 
> Coders are a dime a dozen.


You get what you pay for.

And if you're paying someone from the Philippines $10/day to code a system, that's about what you'll get worth in code.

You're not getting this isn't blue collar work you can just outsource to the lowest bidder; not all code is created equal, and not all coders are equal. Even in the US if you pay the bare minimum for a coder that's what you'll get back in code.

This is why we have massive problems when you have the bureaucratic nightmare created by incompetent management who aren't listening to the people who know what they're doing, or go out of their way to think they know how to make the product better than the people who actually know how to make the product.

Remember the healthcare.gov mess? Three coders fixed it.



calichick said:


> Also sacrieur, I guess the concept of a "team manager" is new to you.
> 
> "Quality control," "cost efficiency," "User experience"
> 
> Any of these sound familiar ? :lol


They're buzz words made to make incompetent managers feel like they actually know things.



> You've got your US based team lead at $70k a pop to oversee the rest of the team. You nickle and dime the rest.


This type of thinking is what causes businesses to fail.

$70k won't buy you a good programming team leader either. It could buy you a good coder with 1-2 years of experience.



> They base their concept design and project leads in the US but they outsource all that petty development work to China.


It shows.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> And if you're paying someone from the Philippines $10/day to code a system, that's about what you'll get worth in code.
> 
> You're not getting this isn't blue collar work you can just outsource to the lowest bidder; not all code is created equal, and not all coders are equal. Even in the US if you pay the bare minimum for a coder that's what you'll get back in code.


False again. You're missing the whole point of outsourcing. The average salary in the Philippines is $18,000 meaning the standard of living is much lower as compared to western countries. Does that have anything to do now with productivity, efficiency, skills or education and training systems?

Why, no it doesn't! Because the majority of Asian countries are far more competitive and higher ranked than the US. In fact, we're pretty much ranked lower in all categories except for our mass abundance of wealth and yes that includes average IQ as well.

They do outsource to the lowest bidder on the contract, I have seen it firsthand on some massive accounts. Of course those overseas companies are reputable and have delivered quality work at a low cost.



> It shows.


You mean it shows in the fact that they have quadrupled their revenue in the past 4 years?

Or tripled their EBIT in the past 3 years?

Or the fact that they have practically monopolized the market share of their industry?

Where does it show?

Either that or the average consumer is as dumb as a nut which I wouldn't rule out. They're doing OK.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I guess you weren't aware of the fact that Indians and Asians have created the tech industry for what it is and continue to dominate this sector racially.

The white man might have had the vision, but it was the minorities who made it a reality.


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Hah, business majors.
> 
> Worthless degree imo.


Accounting isn't that useless..


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> You're kidding.
> 
> Oh god you actually believe that? I guess you're fitting into the management trope quite well. You can't outsource coding work. It's not like being paid to do some task on an assembly line.
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand outsourcing. Like the person above me has said, you can pay them less because the cost of living there is cheaper. More money thrown at a person doesn't always equal better coding (or quality whatever you're buying.) I don't even think you understand the problem with programmers now. A lot of programming can be done at home, away from the office. Outsourcing is a _huge_ concern for anybody working in the IT, programming or networking field right now. You know those people that speak English as a second language in India? Taking calls at a call center instead of a native English speaker. Why? Because it's cheaper and grants nearly the same service as an American or English man.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> False again. You're missing the whole point of outsourcing. The average salary in the Philippines is $18,000 meaning the standard of living is much lower as compared to western countries. Does that have anything to do now with productivity, efficiency, skills or education and training systems?


That's not how it works. You don't go to a country and pick and choose the best coders.

But here are some other problems with offshore coding. There are timezone differences, language barriers, getting everyone up to speed on your product, and plenty more.



> Why, no it doesn't! Because the majority of Asian countries are far more competitive and higher ranked than the US. In fact, we're pretty much ranked lower in all categories except for our mass abundance of wealth and yes that includes average IQ as well.


Irrelevant, these rankings don't have to do with software development.



> They do outsource to the lowest bidder on the contract, I have seen it firsthand on some massive accounts. Of course those overseas companies are reputable and have delivered quality work at a low cost.


"Low cost" in comparison to what? Cost overruns by incompetent companies? Let's get real figures like cost per employee.

And how do you know? You don't write code.



> You mean it shows in the fact that they have quadrupled their revenue in the past 4 years?


They're popular, but still make poor quality products.



> Or tripled their EBIT in the past 3 years?
> 
> Or the fact that they have practically monopolized the market share of their industry?


Except they haven't. Android has a larger market share than iOS when it comes to cell phones, which is basically their niche market. Their market share of computers is around 10%. Which is a very far cry from "monopolizing" the market.



> Where does it show?


The parts they use are cheap, sometimes they're even glued together.



> Either that or the average consumer is as dumb as a nut which I wouldn't rule out. They're doing OK.


For now. Despite their stock split I still wouldn't put investing confidence in them.

---

Oh and you're plenty wrong about Apple outsourcing its software development to India. They even backed out of offshoring a long, long while ago. Google and Microsoft don't really outsource either.

They outsource their manufacturing plenty.

You don't understand the technology you're talking about. I have a friend who just had his company hire a bunch of novice coders and pay them peanuts to "pump out code". That ended in complete disaster, just like they were warned by experienced developers it would.

Does India have good coders? Sure. They have coders on par with what we have here.

But that's not what you're getting when you outsource. You're getting another business on the other end who is going to take over your project and very often mangle it. Devs have horror stories about having to deal with it.



RepoMedic said:


> Accounting isn't that useless..


I am talking along the lines of business administration.



RepoMedic said:


> I don't think you understand outsourcing. Like the person above me has said, you can pay them less because the cost of living there is cheaper. More money thrown at a person doesn't always equal better coding (or quality whatever you're buying.) I don't even think you understand the problem with programmers now. A lot of programming can be done at home, away from the office. Outsourcing is a _huge_ concern for anybody working in the IT, programming or networking field right now. You know those people that speak English as a second language in India? Taking calls at a call center instead of a native English speaker. Why? Because it's cheaper and grants nearly the same service as an American or English man.


I think I understand it perfectly fine. It's true, money doesn't equal better coding.

It's hard to take someone seriously who comes out with a claim like how coders from India can do a job for much less five times better. Further, the trend is reversing for software development.

And have you ever had to deal with an Indian call center? Talk about a waste of time. As far as I'm concerned the robot calling systems are a huge step up.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur forgot that I'm always right here...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> Sacrieur forgot that I'm always right here...


I haven't even begun to take this seriously.

---

I respect people with trade skills over business administration or political science degree holders. If you don't produce something genuinely useful, then the degree is essentially worthless.

I'll even point this out towards philosophy, a subject I'm deeply passionate about. It's a worthless degree, more worthless than the two mentioned above because it's not even in demand by people who think it is worth something.

But coupled with another degree, it can be very useful. Same with business administration. If you want to be a real leader then you better be prepared to strap yourself in and do the leg work to not only learn how your product works, how to produce it, and the business side of things. None of this, "I have a four year softball degree and therefore should get to tell you what to do." I hold a core belief that if you can't perform the basic functions of your company and have performed them at par, then you have no business leading that company.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

No, we weren't discussing business administration (which is only a very small subset of business degrees), we were discussing business majors, and you got told and now you're backtracking cause your major is far less recession proof in the end.

See the thing about it is, when we're gaining a profit on cheap work being performed in other countries, and spending less of our resources therefore resulting in our gain, we couldn't possibly outsource those decision makers to those same countries.





And who are most often those decision makers?



Business degree holders.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> No, we weren't discussing business administration (which is only a very small subset of business degrees), we were discussing business majors, and you got told and now you're backtracking cause your major is far less recession proof in the end.
> 
> See the thing about it is, when we're gaining a profit on cheap work being performed in other countries, and spending less of our resources therefore resulting in our gain, we couldn't possibly outsource those decision makers to those same countries.


Hey now that's the spirit.

And sure you could, there are plenty of just as smart people in those countries. Google, IBM, and Microsoft all have branches in other countries. I may even relocate to Japan to start my own company.



> And who are most often those decision makers?
> 
> Business degree holders.


I'm really bitter about H1B visas. They're unethical and immoral, amounting to nothing less than indentured servitude. The fact that people can live with themselves knowing that they're outsourcing to a factory in China that forces students to make their products under the guise of an internship sickens me.

I wish those sorts of people would all die a painful death.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, I really am this smart.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I graduated top 15


That MUST count for something.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> I graduated top 15
> 
> That MUST count for something.


In an easy major. That's like bragging you're the smartest kid in the sandbox because you don't try to eat the sand.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

<---- continues to munch popcorn, while watching the action.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lmfao you don't even know my major. We've already established twice over the difference between major and degree in this thread hun.

Now, remind me again why you're so embittered by US business politics?

Aren't you from the UK?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> Lmfao you don't even know my major. We've already established twice over the difference between major and degree in this thread hun.





calichick said:


> Business school grad here.





> Now, remind me again why you're so embittered by US business politics?


The US is an oligarchy and businesses prey on people for their own selfish financial gain.



> Aren't you from the UK?


Maybe I am, maybe I'm not.

I might as well be from a different planet, for what that's worth.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh what, you don't say now! You mean to tell me that, dare I even utter these words that a country is actually, _exploiting_ others just for pure profit?

Why call me Suzy and pinch me.

This is not real life now.

We live in a fair, reputable world which prides itself on the just treatment of everyone and everything and if we are not playing by these rules, we may as well and just...

Join 85% of the other countries which are doing the exact same thing, including YOUR own country that counts on cheap Indian labor to do their bidding.

It's a dog eat dog world.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> Oh what, you don't say now! You mean to tell me that, dare I even utter these words that a country is actually, _exploiting_ others just for pure profit?
> 
> Why call me Suzy and pinch me.
> 
> ...


Just because we live in an unjust society does not make it right.



> Join 85% of the other countries which are doing the exact same thing, including YOUR own country that counts on cheap Indian labor to do their bidding.
> 
> It's a dog eat dog world.


I fail to see how this is supposed to make me feel better. If anything, I'm more embittered.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sac how's this statistic for you:

Fifty-seven percent of UK companies are offshoring work to India, with the figure expected to grow over the next decade.

I mean, why don't ya'll just convert to Hindi right now?


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

calichick said:


> No, we weren't discussing business administration (which is only a very small subset of business degrees), we were discussing business majors, and you got told and now you're backtracking cause your major is far less recession proof in the end.
> 
> See the thing about it is, when we're gaining a profit on cheap work being performed in other countries, and spending less of our resources therefore resulting in our gain, we couldn't possibly outsource those decision makers to those same countries.
> 
> ...


Are we talking about undergrad or business in general? Most decision makers hold a MBA and typically with a BSc / BASc / BEng.

Bcomm or BBA without connections or work / intern exp is pretty useless. Sure you may get noticed by employers who is hiring for a business related entry job but you'd be competing with a lot of other people from other majors as well.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

s2panda said:


> Are we talking about undergrad or business in general? Most decision makers hold a MBA and typically with a BSc / BASc / BEng.
> 
> Bcomm or BBA without connections or work / intern exp is pretty useless. Sure you may get noticed by employers who is hiring for a business related entry job but you'd be competing with a lot of other people from other majors as well.


MBA preferably regarding that specific post.

I wouldn't know about a BBA. I don't have one.

I have a BS which is more desirable than that with a specific concentration from business school.


----------

